# Oil light flashes and beeps on 2002 Jetta 1.8T



## bieseldiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a 2002 Jetta 1.8T with 204K miles. Last week the dash oil light started flashing and beeping. I noticed it would beep and flash while driving. At stop lights it would stop and go away only to start again once the light turned green and I gave it some gas. I changed the oil pressure switch on the side of the oil filter housing thinking that would be the trick. Well it did not fix the problem. So I installed a new oil pump and pick up tube. And yes, that did not fix the problem.

Anything else I can do? Anything else I need to look for? :banghead:


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

did you replace both the high and low sensors? it sounds like your high pressure sensor is shot if its not beeping at low pressure aka idle


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

Could be an oil pickup screen with that many miles... Did one at work the other day same issue


----------

